

‘Infinity Blade’ for iPad/iPhone Generates $1.6 Million In 5 Days - strandev
http://www.padgadget.com/2010/12/13/infinity-blade-for-ipadiphone-generates-1-6-million-in-5-days/

======
jasonshen
I bought Infinity Blade when it first came out - I'm not surprised they've
done so well. The game is beautifully designed with immersive environments,
engaging battle mechanics and of course an addicting XP/weaponry/magic setup.

------
epynonymous
that's pretty damn good value for the money, i also purchased this pretty much
on the first day, the graphics and gameplay are incredible. and the price,
this would easily cost something like 40-50 USD if it were on a console or
computer.

does anyone know what the split is with apple? is this standard or depends on
your negotiating prowess?

eternal legacy is another nice game, but RPG style instead of fighting.

~~~
lukifer
The split is always 70/30. If there are any uniquely negotiated deals,
nobody's talking (and I strongly doubt there are).

